# Chico California



## SomeDumbFluff (Dec 23, 2017)

Im stuck here in Texas for a while, really missing my home 
Thought maybe id share some stories,
And if anyone else has been through id love to hear their stories about my town, good or bad 


Best Chico story: 
I had some dosed sour patch gummies my boyfriend at the time told me to sell. But I had a better plan, id busk up the money and dose myself and some friends, so I took my sidewalk chalk (which I always have because Im a street artist) and i wrote " legit street band" all over downtown with arrows pointed to where we'd sit and busk, we barely knew how to play back then but somehow we were going ok, so these two girls straight out of Hollywood or something with giant blonde hair, cheeta print, pink latex pants, little dogs in the purse, it was unbelievable. And they yell from across the street " hey are you guys the legit street band?" I became band ambassador and ran across the street to them. " yeah man, ill play you a song for some change" so girl #1 says " do you know anything by Britney spears? "
And Im like " >.> noooo, but I can play you let it be by the Beatles "
Girl #2 says "is that like let it go?"
Girl #1 " no, I think that's from frozen"
Me: nervous laugh and plays let it be
They tried to just walk away but I inquired " yeah so any change for the song?" they both gave me a dollar

So fast forward, we made enough to buy the gummies from myself and downtown dies down we gotta go across town to a friends house.
On the way some crazy ass college kids throw a beer bottle out their window at us, me being the slowest it got real close to hitting me.
We made it safely to (our friend) a local drunk homebum's house.
His name is Leo, and he's a loud drunk funny as hell old perv and we wake him up coming in. He agrees to let us stay over and goes back to his room and yells " you guys can stay but it better be silent in 15 minutes! " 
Crickets, instantly, nobody makes a peep
"NOT NOW I SAID IN 15 MINUTES "
We all start laughing and talking until
"TEN MINUTES! "
We stop for a while and slowly start talking again. 
"5 MINUTES! "
We all go to the back room where one friend reads us the random children's books in an English accent.
Good times


(Kind of a mess to read, but I wrote it in parts on my phone, hopefully it makes some type of sense)


----------



## Mongo (Dec 24, 2017)

Are you old enough to remember the hell house?


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Dec 25, 2017)

Mongo said:


> Are you old enough to remember the hell house?


? I just turned 23. What's the hellhouse?


----------



## Mongo (Dec 25, 2017)

It was a punk house on 4th & warner. It started off as The Temple of Glam. I don't know the year it started, I kust know the first house shows i was going to were there in 2002. It fell apart around 2008.

There was one night when a friend of mine got stabbed in the kneck at some brawl. They stitched up his kneck at the house because he was on parole and he didn't want them to find out.


----------



## Odin (Jan 11, 2018)

I miss Chico I miss California...


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 12, 2018)

Isint this @Eng JR Lupo RV323 stomping grounds? How does one even end up in Chico?

Hitching the 99 north outta sac?

I've always taken an alternate route/train....


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah if you're coming from Sacto your best bet would probably be to hitchhike the 99. The I-5 runs up that way but it sorta gets off course and you'd need to hitch back through Orland on the 32, not very ideal. Freight from Roseville>Dunsmuir passes right through Chico but there's no guarantee you're gonna stop or side. I generally ride freight through and just hope it stops because the worst case scenario is I pass Chico up a bit and I always find it easier to hitch down from north of Chico than it is hitching out of Sacto. Seems the further north you get, the friendlier people are.


----------

